# Help identifing type of crested gecko



## kirks (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi i apologise if this is in the wrong place,
i am new to gecko keeping and picked this little fella up the other day, i was told he was roughly 6 months old but the shopkeeper didnt know what kind of crestie it is. Any ideas?

































thanks for any advise and comments Steve


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*A really nice partial pinstripe, I think, the really nice it is 100% though *
*A lovely looking little chap, similar to my little un *


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what a gorgeous pinstripe, shame about the little breaks in the stripe at the bottom.
a stunner anyhows :2thumb:


----------



## kirks (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.465029,-1.333520


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Could it be a Halloween Pinstripe? :2thumb:


----------



## kirks (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont know but id love to know for definate what he/she is


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a pinstripe to me  I would say a good 95% pinstriping.

Even has a few hints of Lateral striping. Lovelly little fella!


----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

This is as close as identical to my crestie as I can ever imagine finding. A similar age, almost identical colour and Even with the same gap in the pinstriping! The amazing thing is just how similar the tail is with the same pattern of dark patches. The only difference I can notice between ours is that the markings on the sides of mine seem a bit more raised (if onyl slightly). I am also trying to identify mine so please let me know if you find out any difinitive answers.

Just wondering if yours also goes a very dark chocolate/black when fired up?
FYI this is the website of the place I bought mine from which mostly seem quite similar to yours Extreme Cresties - Crested Gecko Babies Available - Home of High End Crested Geckos


----------

